# حساب اقطار مواسير التشيلر والطلمبة الجديد



## السيد حلاوة (22 سبتمبر 2010)

دول فيلين لازم تنزل الاثنين افتح الجزء الاول هيفتح معاك المهم الفيلين الجزء الاول والجزء الثانى يكونو مع بعض
واى مشكلة اخطرونى


----------



## السيد حلاوة (22 سبتمبر 2010)

الموضوع ده مهم جدا واى واحد يدخل وينزل الفيل يكتب تعليق كى يظل الموضوع فى الصفحات الاولى حيث انه من الفيلات التى يبحث عنها كل مهندس تكييف مفيييييييييييييييد جداااااااااااا
اللهم انفعنا بما علمتنا وعلمنا ما ينفعنا
واللى عايز يعرف يستخدم الفيلات ينزلهم ويكلمنى تليفونيا وانا اعرف كيفية استخدام هذه الجداول


----------



## جي اه (22 سبتمبر 2010)

جزا الله كل من يريد ان ينفع اخوانه لله
شكرا


----------



## hamadalx (22 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير ياهندسة .... بس للتذكرة مش أكتر حضرتك رفعت الملف دة قبل كدة فى مشاركة من مدة ... ولك جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## eng.sanoo (22 سبتمبر 2010)

تسلم الايادى يا بشمهندس سيد 
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## السيد حلاوة (23 سبتمبر 2010)

نعم نزلته فى مشاركة سابقة ولكن كان فى مشاكل من بعض الاخوة انه ما بيفتح
وجائنى اميلات كثيرة عن هذا الامر


----------



## السيد حلاوة (23 سبتمبر 2010)

وجزاك مثله م 
eng.sanoo


----------



## hamadalx (23 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ... مهندس/ السيد ..
هل من جداول نهائية تضم معظم Fittings لحساب الطول المكافىء لأنى قد وجدت تباين بين البيانات المذكورة فى ذلك الملف وبيانات أخرى مذكورة لشركة كاريير .... إن وجدت معك .. فلك جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## salamat (23 سبتمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا ولكن لم يفتح معي غير ملف واحد فقط


----------



## hamadalx (23 سبتمبر 2010)

salamat قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا ولكن لم يفتح معي غير ملف واحد فقط


 
مهندس / السيد قسم الملف على جزئين وهو فعلا ملف واحد...


----------



## amr fathy (23 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (24 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور جدا با استاذنا المهندس سيد الملف ده كان غايب عني فين رغم صداقتي مع مناديب يورك 
جزاكم الله كل خير و فتح لكم ابواب الرزق و العلم و الجنة


----------



## magdygamal_8 (24 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك وجعله الله لك زخرا ليوم لاينفع فيه مال ولابنون


----------



## السيد حلاوة (26 سبتمبر 2010)

جزا الله خير كل من دخل الى هنا ونفعه الله بهذا العلم وجزانى الله خيرا
واخص بالشكر استاذى المهندس صبر سعيد
ولو حد يريد يفهم المزكرة تحت امركم


----------



## م.رامي قاسم (26 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يا هندسة


----------



## تامربهجت (26 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
 بارك الله فيك م/ سيد
موضوع رائع وحتى اساعدك قمت برفع الملف على الرابط التالى 
بـعـد اذنـك طبـعـــــا 
هـذا هــو الرابــــــــــــــــــــــط
http://www.4shared.com/document/VP-n0wDN/SAYED.html


----------



## السيد حلاوة (27 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور جدا مهندس تامر بهجت وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## زياد كرم (27 سبتمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
شكرا جزيلا وجزاكم الله خيرا
علي قبولي عضوا جديدا في هذا المنتدي الشيق


----------



## زياد كرم (27 سبتمبر 2010)

ارجو منكم افادتي عن التشلرالذي يعمل cooling towerمكوناته وطريقه عمله
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## السيد حلاوة (28 سبتمبر 2010)

مرحب بيك اخى زياد كرم عضو جديد 
ادخل موضوع الخطوات المنظمة تجد فيه ما تريد باذن الله وسنكمل الموضوع هناك ان شاء الله


----------



## خادم محمد (28 سبتمبر 2010)

أشكرك حبيبي و جاريالتنزيل


----------



## اسكندر عمجة (28 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جاري التحميل


----------



## السيد حلاوة (29 سبتمبر 2010)

*نقل للاضافة*

سارفق لكم هنا شيت اكسل منقول من مشاركة الاخ الفاضل
مصطفى عبد الجبار
وذلك لكى نطبق عليه الكلام الموجود فى شيت شركة يورك اللى هو اساس المشاركة لحساب الهد الخاص بالمضخة
ودعواتكم لى وللمهندس مصطفى بان يصلح الله حالنا ونزداد واياكم علما


----------



## elomda_5 (29 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## السيد حلاوة (30 سبتمبر 2010)

وجزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## africano0 (30 سبتمبر 2010)

الف شكر يا باش مهندس


----------



## السيد حلاوة (3 أكتوبر 2010)

لا شكر على واجب ونفع الله الجميع وجزانا واياكم الله خير


----------



## شلدون (5 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا و جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## السيد حلاوة (5 أكتوبر 2010)

وجزاكم الله جميعا خيرا


----------



## المهندس الحالم (6 أكتوبر 2010)

ألف شكر وجزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## السيد حلاوة (6 أكتوبر 2010)

جزانا الله واياكم كل الخير اللهم اجعل نيتنا لك ولا نشرك بك شىء

لك الحمد كله ولك الشكر كله

انت العظيم يا ربى

ربى بما انزلت الى من خير فقير


----------



## السيد حلاوة (14 أكتوبر 2010)

يا جماعة انا بكرر كلامى تانى
اطبع الملف المرفق وذاكره بالورقة والقلم
ذى زمان ايام الدراسة
هتحس باحساس وفهم تانى خالص
ولازم تفهم انك لازم تقراء من الجلدة للجلدة


----------



## السيد حلاوة (14 أكتوبر 2010)

وعلى العموم انتظرو منى مفاجإه بخصوص احتراف التكييف ككل بامر الله وده هيكون من خلال موضوع جديد بجهز له من الاسبوع القادم ممكن انزله ان شاء الله


----------



## السيد حلاوة (20 أكتوبر 2010)

اللهم لك الحمد ولك الشكر على ما انعمت به علينا واوليت


----------



## اسامه نحله (20 أكتوبر 2010)

ما قصرت مهندس سيد ....
شكرا ..


----------



## محمد مرتضى تمام (20 أكتوبر 2010)

الف شكر على هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## السيد حلاوة (4 نوفمبر 2010)

لا شكر على واحب م محمد مرتضى


----------



## مستريورك (5 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## السيد حلاوة (9 نوفمبر 2010)

يا رحيم بعبادك يالله


----------



## مهندس امين (28 نوفمبر 2010)

يا ريت لو في مثال تطبيقي لو سمحت 
الله يبارك فيك


----------



## مهندس ميكانيكاقوى (28 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الحوتid (28 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك والف شكر


----------



## السيد حلاوة (5 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## سيدحسن1 (5 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم
لي سؤال بعد اذنك

*تصميم مواسير المياه المثلجة**:**-*

*ينقسم تصميم مواسير المياه المثلجة إلى قسمين هما **:**-*
*1- تصميم مواسير مياه مثلجة يتغير فيها معدل السريان *
*(**Variable flow chilled water systems**)*
*2- تصميم مواسير مياه مثلجة لا يتغير فيها معدل السريان *
*(Constant flow chilled water system) هل يوجد في تطبيقات نظام التشلير معدل سريان ثابت؟*
*ايضا لي سؤال اخر ما الفرق بان نستخدم محبس 2-way وان نستخد م 3-way*
*ولك جزيل الشكر*


----------



## علاء الحوارات (5 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير ع الموضوع المفيد


----------



## sam6 (5 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزاك الله خير


----------



## شرطي الهندسة (6 ديسمبر 2010)

السيد حلاوة 
شكرا على جهودكم الطيب
لكن الملف الاول لم يفتح معي


----------



## zaco (6 ديسمبر 2010)

thanks a lot


----------



## السيد حلاوة (18 يناير 2011)

لو واحد فتح كفاية


----------



## ضيف سليمان (19 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## نـــور على الدرب (19 يناير 2011)

ربنا يجازيك كل خير وينفع الناس من علمك وفي انتظار المفاجأة الكبيرة 
تحياتي ليك


----------



## عامر86 (20 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم
الاستاذ سيد حلاوة المحترم
ارجو تزويدي بالمعلومات الخاصة لعمل منضومة تبريد تعمل بالامتصاص وبأستخدام الامونيا / الماء من حيث حساب
كمية الامونيا والماء وحساب حجم المبخر والمكثف علما بأن سعة المنظومة 2 طن تبريد 
مع خالص احترامي وشكري
المهندس عامر


----------



## thaeribrahem (20 يناير 2011)

مجهود رائع شكرا يا استاذ


----------



## خالد 74 (20 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## alaa_84 (21 يناير 2011)

المهندس المحترم السيد حلاوة برجاء كتابة قانون مختصر لحساب Head الطلمبة


----------



## goor20 (21 يناير 2011)

shukran


----------



## mechanic power (21 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا"
الله ولى التوفيق


----------



## السيد حلاوة (22 يناير 2011)

alaa_84 قال:


> المهندس المحترم السيد حلاوة برجاء كتابة قانون مختصر لحساب Head الطلمبة


بص حبيبى باختصار انت بتختار قطر الماسورة وبتحسب الاقطار عموما لكل فرع رايح للفان كويل او اى فرع رايح لل
ahu
وبعد رسم الشبكة كلها تحسب كل الاقطار وده بيكون عن طريق حساب الجالون فى الدقيقة ( التدفق)
ومن ثم بتدخل فى الجدول فى المزكرة المرةفقة ص 6 وعند سرعة من 3 الى 5 قدم فى الثانية بالنسبة للفروع والتدفق الموجود وبهم ناتى بالقطر
والسرعة فى الرئيسى بتكون حتى 8 قدم فى الثانية ولو اتبعت المثال فى صفحة 12 هتفه كل الكلام ده

اما الهد الخاص بالطلمبة بناخذ ابعد مسار عن المضخة لاخر وحدة ملف ومروحة ومنها الى المضخة مرة اخرة وهذا بيكون نظام مغلق وطبعا بيكون المسار مختلف القطر على طول المسار والقانون باختصار


الفقد فى الضغط مضروب فى الطول المكافىءعلى 100 يعطينا جزء من الهد 

اسف انى بتكلم باختصار 
ولكن لو ذهبت فى صفحة 12 هتجد مثال واضح جدا جدا امشى معاه مش محتاج شرح وده هيفهمك كويس جدا
وبامر الله هحاول اجد وقت واشرحه بالتفصيل


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (14 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Ashraf Naeem (14 مايو 2011)

شكرا م / سيد على مجهودك الرائع


----------



## goor20 (14 مايو 2011)

tnx


----------



## صقر3 (16 مايو 2011)

الف شكرا يا بشمهندس سيد


----------



## السيد حلاوة (16 يونيو 2011)

لا شكر على واجب


----------



## محمد يس (17 يونيو 2011)

اللهم ربنا بارك في المهندس السيد وزده علما


----------



## السيد حلاوة (14 يوليو 2011)

*شكرا*



محمد يس قال:


> اللهم ربنا بارك في المهندس السيد وزده علما


 اللهم امين ولك مثله


----------



## forzamido_1991 (16 يوليو 2011)

اشكركم لحسن تعاونكم


----------



## السيد حلاوة (26 يوليو 2011)

ونشكرك لمتابعنا


----------



## مهندس/علي (3 أكتوبر 2011)

ربنا يبارك ليك مهندس سيد بجد مواضيعك رائعة وشرح سلس واسلوب ممتع في التعلم ربنا يكرمك ان شاء الله


----------



## mostafa2021 (3 أكتوبر 2011)

سيدحسن1 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم
> لي سؤال بعد اذنك
> 
> ...


بالنسبة لمعلوماتى المتواضعه هناك فى منظومة التشلر جزء يبقى معدل السريان ثابت وده بيكون لو فيه خزان والتشلر بيعمل على تبريد الخزان ده وكده بيكون السريان مش متغير وبنسمى الطلمبات التى تعمل بين الخزان والتشلر طلمبات ابتدائية
اما ما بين الخزان وبين عناصر منظومة التبريد من وحدات مناوله ووحدات فان كويل بتكون متغيرة السريان على حسب الأحمال الموجوده فى الأماكن المكيفة وبنسمى طلمبات هذه المرحلة طلمبات ثانويه وبتكون متغيرة فى كميه السريان 
اما بالنسبة للتو واى فهو يوضع على خط الرجوع لوحدة المناوله او الفان كويل وبيكون فى منظومة التشلر حساسات تشعر بالارتفاع فى الضغط عن قفل التو واى وبالتالى عند ارتفاع الضغط عن قيمة معينه يتم تقليل السريان 
اما بالنسبة لـ3 واى فهو يوضع على خط التغذية فى وحدات المناوله وعند الوصول الى تبريد المكان يقوم بتحويل خط التغذيه على خط الراجع وتعود المياه باردة الى الخزان وبالتالى يتم تقليل السريان


----------



## Mzghoul (4 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## اسامة اشرى (4 أكتوبر 2011)

الف شكر يا بشمهندس على هذا الملف الاكثر من رائع وفعلا هذا الملف نافع جدا لكل مهندس تكييف 
بجد الف الف الف الف الف شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mausa (4 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## السيد حلاوة (5 أكتوبر 2011)

تحت امر الجميع ونحن دائما فى الخدمة ربنا يوفق الجميع وينفعنا بما علمنا ويعلمنا ما ينفعنا


----------



## corolla (28 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم سيد حلاوة
الموضوع شيق جدا 
بس ممكن سؤال؟
في المثال المذكور في صفحة 12 لم يذكر المثال حسابات الفواقد في الأكواع و ال t
ما العمل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
و شكرا
ربنا يوفق الجميع
:56: :20: :56: :20::56: :20::56: :20::56: :20::56: :20::56: :20::56: :20::56: :20::56: :20:


----------



## ASHRAF100 (28 مارس 2012)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## السيد حلاوة (28 مارس 2012)

*كله موجود*



corolla قال:


> السلام عليكم سيد حلاوة
> الموضوع شيق جدا
> بس ممكن سؤال؟
> في المثال المذكور في صفحة 12 لم يذكر المثال حسابات الفواقد في الأكواع و ال t
> ...



راجع تانى هتلاقى فى كل وصلة ماسورة بياخذها لو فيها تى او كوع او محبس بيروح صفحة 8 يجسيب الطول المكافىئ لها راجع المثال بتركيز


----------



## drmady (28 مارس 2012)

مشكور يابشمهندس سيد وربنا يوفقك


----------



## corolla (28 مارس 2012)

طيب يا م.سيد حلاوة ممكن طلب تاني؟
تجاوبني علي هذا السؤال؟

​*السلام عليكم يا أخواني
أود الحصول علي برنامج لحساب أبعاد الدكت
عندما أدخل CFM & Friction loss
يعطيني الأبعاد و أنا أختار 
كان عندي من قبل و لكن لا أستطيع تذكر إسمه Ductulaor أم ماذا؟
المهم أنه صغير الحجم ولا أقصد ماكواي
وشكراً
*


----------



## corolla (28 مارس 2012)

و طلب ثالث كمان 
أنا بعرف أحسب الأحمال بالطريقة اليدوية و لكن أحتاج لحسابها بالبرامج
ممكن تساعدني
أيضاً بعد أحسب الأحمال كيف أختار أن هذا الحمل يحتاج كذا gpm
يعني مثلاً عندي في مشروع 
35.6 tor
= 
85.4 gpm
كيف تم هذا الحساب؟


----------



## Eng.MaHmOuD . SH (28 مارس 2012)

مشكور


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (28 مارس 2012)

أخي العزيز إذاكان الفرق بين درجات الحرارة دخول وخروج من التشلر 10 درجات فإن كل طن تبريد يحتاج 2.4 جالون في الدقيقة


----------



## corolla (29 مارس 2012)

مشكور أخي طاهر محمد منصور
هل هنالك مزيد من المعلومات؟


----------



## corolla (29 مارس 2012)

مشكور أخي طاهر محمد منصور
هل هنالك مزيد من المعلومات؟


----------



## السيد حلاوة (29 مارس 2012)

corolla قال:


> و طلب ثالث كمان
> أنا بعرف أحسب الأحمال بالطريقة اليدوية و لكن أحتاج لحسابها بالبرامج
> ممكن تساعدني
> أيضاً بعد أحسب الأحمال كيف أختار أن هذا الحمل يحتاج كذا gpm
> ...



السلام عليكم
الطن يحتاج 2.4 جالون فى الدقيقة يعنى لو ضربت الطن الموجود فى 2.4 يعطيك الجلون فى الدقيقة المطلوب ولو دخلت اى كتالوج تشيلر شوف الحمل بتاعك هتلاقى خانة اسمها جالون فى الدقيقة gpm او flow هتلاقى نفس القيمة
اما موضوع الاحمال بالبرامج امامك حلين اما تروح الشركة فى مصر م عبد السلام واخبره انك من طرفى وعايز تتعلم الهاب واما تتابع فى المنتدى اكثر من موضوع رائع عن الهاب 
على العموم رقم الشركة فى شارع الهرم
smg
00201227685635


----------



## corolla (29 مارس 2012)

مشكور يا سيدي جداً بس ممكن أستأذنك و أراسلك علي الخاص؟


----------



## corolla (29 مارس 2012)

لي طلب صغير يا باشا
ممكن أراسلك علي الخاص؟


----------



## العراقي الميكانيكي (1 أبريل 2012)

احسنت اخي العزيز ... شكرا يا مبدع


----------



## م/ أحمد عبد المنعم (2 أبريل 2012)

*جزاك الله عنا ألف خير 
*


----------



## م/ أحمد عبد المنعم (8 أغسطس 2012)

*جزاك الله خيراُ
*


----------



## osama_wwf (8 أغسطس 2012)

جزالك الله خيرا


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (11 أغسطس 2012)

مشكورين جميعا ولكني لم أجد الملف ممكن أحد الأخوة يقوم برفعه مرة تانية


----------



## eltatari (11 أغسطس 2012)

مشكور اخى الكريم


----------



## nofal (11 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## nofal (11 أغسطس 2012)

ممكن الرابط مرة أخرى وجزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## mahmod_yosry (11 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم
جزاكم الله خيرا على المجهود المبذول
ولكني للأسف لم أجد رابط للملفات المذكورة بالموضوع


----------



## محمد_86 (11 أغسطس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا على الموضوع 
*ولكن للأسف لم أجد رابط للملفات المذكورة بالموضوع*


----------



## ELSAID THABET (11 أغسطس 2012)

اين الملفات ياهندسه يجزيك الله خيرا ان شاء الله 
ياريت اعادة الرفع مرة اخرى لان الملفات غير موجودة


----------



## ابراهيم الجمل (11 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير ياهندسة​


----------



## dhsv (11 أغسطس 2012)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (11 أغسطس 2012)

مرة اخري الفايلات فين راحت اللي حذفها و لو بالخطأ يردها


----------



## السيد حلاوة (12 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم بامر الله برفع الفيلات تانى


----------



## السيد حلاوة (14 أغسطس 2012)

*الملفات تانى*

وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## rsaim1983 (14 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس السيد حلاوة (5 أبريل 2013)

لو حبين نتكلم عن شرح المزكرة لو هى مش واضحة لكم معنديش مانع هنتظر ردكم اذا كانت غير واضحة


----------



## م.مدحت (16 ديسمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم:
قمت بحساب ضاغط المضخة للدارة الاقصر في المثال الموجود بالصفحة 12 وقد كان الناتج 43 ft.water في حين انه بالمثال 27.6 ؟
هل ممكن التوضيح لما حدث ؟


----------



## mahmood mrbd (16 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## gobar (5 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## Ana HeeMa (5 فبراير 2014)

شكرا لحضرتك


----------



## سيد محمود عطا (5 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## raouf nammour (5 فبراير 2014)

السيد حلاوة قال:


> دول فيلين لازم تنزل الاثنين افتح الجزء الاول هيفتح معاك المهم الفيلين الجزء الاول والجزء الثانى يكونو مع بعض
> واى مشكلة اخطرونى


good job


----------



## مهندس السيد حلاوة (13 مارس 2014)

وجزاكم الله مثله


----------



## محمد رافت ابوسرحة (8 نوفمبر 2014)

لو ممكن حضرتك تشرح اللى موجود فى المذكرة باختصار نكون عاجزين عن الشكر


----------



## psktyara (11 نوفمبر 2014)

اللهم انفعنا بما علمتنا وعلمنا ما ينفعنا


----------



## محمدالاشهب (12 نوفمبر 2014)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/f39-


----------



## abed fati (14 نوفمبر 2014)

شكرا لك وجزاك الله الجنة


----------



## canister (16 نوفمبر 2014)

الف شكر ليك يا هندسة​


----------



## هشام العمدة (19 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاك الله الف خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## arifmohamed (19 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed Ragab aaa (19 نوفمبر 2014)

شكرا جزيلاً


----------



## yahiaouimalek (13 يوليو 2015)

*أرجو أطلاع علي المشاركة التالية

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t504921.html

و أضيف أن حسابات أقطار المواسير تختلف و تتأثر ب

1.حسب نوع المعدن المصنوع منه الأنبوب نحاس او حديد او PEX
2.حسب درجة حرارة المياه ساخنة أو باردة
3.مياه عادية أم مالحة

و من يقول أن هناك جدول سرعات واحد يصلح لكل أنوع الأنبيب
فهدا الأمر غير صحيح *

يمكنكم أطلاع علي المشاركة التالية
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t443358.html
​


----------



## yahiaouimalek (13 يوليو 2015)

*ومقصود من كلامي هو
يمكن وضع جدول سرعة يصلح لمواسير النحاس
و جدول أخر لمواسير الحديد
مع تحديد درجة حرارة المياه المستعملة*​


----------



## عامر صلاح عوض (15 يوليو 2015)

جزاك الله عنا كل الخير


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (20 يوليو 2015)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------

